# portugal fake MOT´s exposed



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

A retired couple living on the Algarve are being investigated over a £1million MOT scam that kept thousands of faulty vehicles on the road, the Daily Mail revealed today.

I think this answers some questions about the adverts for uk mot´s in Portugal

Read more: Nicked! The retired couple who 'sold £1m of bogus MOTs from their Essex caravan and villa in Portugal' | Mail Online


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> A retired couple living on the Algarve are being investigated over a £1million MOT scam that kept thousands of faulty vehicles on the road, the Daily Mail revealed today.
> 
> I think this answers some questions about the adverts for uk mot´s in Portugal
> 
> Read more: Nicked! The retired couple who 'sold £1m of bogus MOTs from their Essex caravan and villa in Portugal' | Mail Online


Well, well, well...it never fails to surprise me just how creative criminals are these days!! I hope this couple's customers are also traced and dealt with accordingly!!:boxing:


----------

